# Small Ladies Dive Watch



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello! My girlfriend is obsessed with my seiko skx007 and Alpinist and I finally realized it's because of seiko's superb LUME. So, with our three year anniversary coming up, I thought I'd get her a small ladies dive watch. It has to be small (she is very petite at 5'0'') and needs great lume. I searched around here and found a lot of old threads suggesting the seiko sbcm023 (which seems perfect as it's a spitting image of the skx007) and the citizen's ladies excalibur (which seems great too). However, they seem impossible to find. A lot of new threads suggest the skx013 however I'm afraid it'll be too large for her.Any suggestions? The deep blue sea princess looks promising. I'd like to stay under $300. Thanks!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd suggest the Momentum M1. It was made in a lot of colors, 32mm in diameter, lume is good, pretty good quality. I haven't dived with them but I've gotten mine wet without a problem. They've been discontinued but pop up frequently as NOS on Amazon, Ebay, and elsewhere.

https://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-W...sr=1-4&nodeID=7147440011&keywords=momentum+m1

Momentum now makes the M1 Mini, which is 31 mm, and I personally don't like as much as the M1 nor can I personally vouch for the lume, and the M1 Twist which is probably too big at 39mm.

Mini Steel | Stainless Steel Watch | Momentum®
Twist Steel | Momentum®


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think vintage....and I went vintage for my lady...









...on the left is my 1973 Seiko 6105 and on the right is my wife's Seiko 2205 a perfect his and hers pair.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I just ordered a Sea Princess and will report back when I receive it. When Deep Blue makes so many of their men's watches with autos and/or in an array of colors, it's disappointing to wait 2 years for a new women's model and get just blue and black quartz to choose from.


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I'm definitely keeping my eyes open for vintage stuff. The momentums look fine in my opinion, but I've read that the lume is just okay (nothing compared to a seiko diver). It's not make or break, and since I have until October to make a decision, I'm going to keep the search alive for a bit. Plus, the momentums seem reasonably available, as mentioned. I completely agree that the sea princess colorways seem lacking, both in comparison to their previous women's watches and the men's line. However, I've heard great things about Deep Blue's quality and with discount codes floating around, it might be the "smart" buy. I'm definitely interested in hearing your thoughts KCZ when it's on the wrist!


----------



## rocky99 (Jul 4, 2015)

My vote is on the SKX013. My 007 isn't as big as I thought it would be on my ~6.75 inch wrist. I initially wanted a 013 for myself just because of the smaller size.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

The DB Sea Princess is on my wrist.  I think you'll like it.

It's packaged in a generic white box, with a silly DB logo-ed case inside. 








The watch feels substantial...hefty without being excessively heavy. I think the finish is pretty good for a watch at this price point. Interestingly, it was shipped with protective plastic on the case back and bracelet and none on the crystal. The crystal looks fantastic...it's sapphire with a protective coating...I guess DB wasn't worried about it surviving shipping. The crown is screw-down and pretty stiff. I had to pull hard to get it out to adjust the time and date.

Here's the SP next to my Seamaster 28mm. The bracelets are nearly identical in appearance (wonder if Omega's lawyers have seen the SP yet).
















The bracelet has a wetsuit extension and is generously sized. There are three removable links on each end and adjustments at the latch. I need to remove a link or two to allow it to fit loosely on my 7" wrist. It rattles a tiny bit but I think getting rid of the excess length will help with that.









Another comparison, next to the Momentum D50, also 34mm. The DB is a much nicer looking watch. It's not quite as thick and chunky feeling and "wears" a little smaller.








Here it is on my weather-beaten wrist. This is the blue model, and the blue is more obvious in person than in these pitiful photos.









The lume is unbelievable. It was obvious as soon as I took the watch out of its box. It glows in dim lighting and blazes in a completely dark room. You can probably read the time from a mile away at midnight. It may be too conspicuous for work or dressy occasions. It's way brighter than any of my other watches including the Momentums and DB Sea Ramic's.









This is a huge improvement over DB's previous Sea Ramic and over Momentum's current offerings. I paid $249 on the DB website and I think it's well-worth that, from the perspective of owning it for about 6 hours anyway. I'd buy another one (or two) if DB made these in other colors.

*From the Deep Blue website:*
SEA PRINCESS Black Bezel -Blue Dial Specifications-
Case Size 34mm Width, 39mm Lug to Lug,10mm Thickness
316L Stainless Steel Case
200M/660 Feet Water resistant 
Screw down crown and Case back 
Stainless Steel -60 Click uni directional Bezel 
Caliber Seiko V12 E Quartz Movement with date 
Sapphire Crystal, AR coated - Scratch resistant 
Superluminova C3 Green Hands , Hour markers , Bezel PP
16mm Bracelet With Divers Wetsuit Extension


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Deep Blue Sea Princess*

Thank you for the review, KC.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

KCZ said:


> The DB Sea Princess is on my wrist.  I think you'll like it.
> 
> It's packaged in a generic white box, with a silly DB logo-ed case inside.
> View attachment 9272834
> ...


Nice review.

If this was an auto I would buy it for my wife in a heart beat.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd just like to say thank you to everyone who responded and especially KCZ! I really appreciated your wonderful review.  I pulled the trigger on the black dial sea princess this evening. Yours looks great, wear it in good health.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

fightinpikey said:


> Nice review.
> 
> If this was an auto I would buy it for my wife in a heart beat.


Thank you.
There are far fewer good, inexpensive autos made for women than for men.


----------

